# New Holland TT75 - faults



## millstoneridge (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi,

Has anyone else had problems with the New Holland TT75??

We have had issues from new with the:

* Starter motor not always engaging, particularly when tractor hot - needed relay system fitted.

* Bolts on crown wheel came loose, jamming up front diff

* noise in the gearbox when 4WD engaged, becoming worse and vibrating entire tractor.

Tractor is under warranty and they claim that no one else has had these problems??

Help needed please!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear this. How many hours on it?


----------



## millstoneridge (Aug 30, 2011)

We purchased it new and the fault with the diff was there from word go, bolts actually came loose inside the machine housing.


----------



## millstoneridge (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry, it has about 450 hours on it now, still under warranty until end of June 2012.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you talked to the dealer about trading it on something else, all the while, laying a guilt trip on them about all your troubles?


----------



## millstoneridge (Aug 30, 2011)

No mate, they refuse to do things like that here in Australia, and as we purchased it new and with devaluation we would be the one's out of pocket.

We had similar issues with a Mazda BT50 ute we bought new, it went back to the dealer at least a dozen times, they kept insisting on water in the fuel (it wasn't) threatened to charge us $1000s of dollars to fix it, it ended up being a faulty sensor on the clutch plate. They never even paid for all the diesel they kept dumping out of the fuel tank.


----------



## millstoneridge (Aug 30, 2011)

*TT75 back at dealer AGAIN!!*

Gear box playing up again, previous repair not done correctly, tractor has been off the paddock for over a month.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Do you not have any consumer protection laws at all down under?


----------

